# Wolfsgart 2010 Audi show!



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

VW, Audi, Porsche car show in Burlington VT July 31-August 1st 2010

You dont wanna miss it! check the website for more info www.wolfsgart.com










www.wolfsgart.com


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

VWracer45 said:


> looks like that will be exciting events!


sure will :thumbup:


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*UPDATE:*

Lots of *NEW* information added to the website.

We NOW have *ENTHUSIAST* Parking for all GERMAN cars!!!

Also, *PRIMUS* will be playing Thursday night! Yes, you read that correctly, *PRIMUS!!!* :thumbup:

*BEER GARDEN* all weekend long!

For more information: http://www.wolfsgart.com/


----------

